
Cljsfiddle performace upgrade - escherize
http://escherize.com/2016/03/31/more-cljsfiddle-improvements/
======
escherize
Maintainer here. Here's the link to cljsfiddle itself:
[http://cljsfiddle.com](http://cljsfiddle.com)

Also it looks like the dns server hasn't updated so if that link is broken
try: [http://52.62.155.17/](http://52.62.155.17/)

